# Medical College



## Jamal Saghie (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi All

Does anybody know if the Dubai Medical College for Girls and the Gulf Medical College in Ajman, primary medical degrees they offer is internationally accredited. If not is there any college offering medical degress internationally accredited.

Thanks


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

Jamal, 
The medical schools themselves should tell you in their admissions offices what type of accreditation that they offer. You should be able to call and get this information. I would highly recommend that if you are intending to practice anywhere but in this region that you consider USA, UK or australian training as this will pretty much transfer to any country and is the most highly respected medical training in the world. It is much more difficult to do residency after medical school if you did not attend school in these countries. There are some excellent medical programs in India as well but you run into the same issues. If you are a female and have scored well on the MCAT (medical college aptitude test) and are a minority in the USA then you will have no problem getting in usually. Of course cost is an issue but loans and grants are available in most places. The south is much cheaper than the North, West or mid west in the US. If you have other questions you can PM me and I will try to help you if I can.


----------

